# Kribensis!!!!



## Inrin (Apr 7, 2010)

so i know what i want.  i want to get a pair of kribensis male, female, for my 25 gallon. the only problem is i have a marble angelfish, a red top kimpuma, an chinese algae eater, and my striped raphael catfish <3 but im wondering too get two kirbensis i know id probably have to get rid of my kimpuma but my angelfish is quite large so is there a possibility things could go over smooth? what fish would i have to exclude from my kribensis tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

ur better off starting a new tank imo. go planted.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

once that raphael starts to grow it is going to start eating anything that will fit in it's mouth, and it's mouth is going to get pretty big. It will also need a bigger tank fairly soon as well, they can get quite large from whati have seen.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

kribs and an angel could coexist for a while. Kribs take bottom, angels like mid/top. But I'd remove the red-top and the cat. The cat also likes to 'own' the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Inrin (Apr 7, 2010)

what about my chinese algae eater?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Didn't answer cause I don' know about the CA, they are supposed to get big and mean and not eat algae. I suspect kribs could handle him but he might eat their eggs or they might off him to protect their eggs.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

i have a highly planted tank with 4 kribs 1 kuhli loach and 1 gold algae eater and some tetras.....but my kribs love my algae eater

theyll swim with him so you should be fine

good luck and they are awesome fish!!!!:smile::smile:


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

i'm not sure about raphael's being mean and aggressive. I have had one for two years, and have never seen it even look at the other fish i have with him.


----------

